# Ontario Trucking Companies



## Shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone know of any trucking companies that sponser drivers from europe through the PNP (provincial nomination program) to come & work for them? lane:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Shark said:


> Does anyone know of any trucking companies that sponser drivers from europe through the PNP (provincial nomination program) to come & work for them? lane:


My husband had a Heavy Goods Vehicle licence in the UK but in order to drive one in Ontario, Canada he has to take their test!!!!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Shark said:


> Does anyone know of any trucking companies that sponser drivers from europe through the PNP (provincial nomination program) to come & work for them? lane:


best way is to look for trucking companies hiring and ring them up or apply online, phone calls may be better dont forget the time zones best of luck


----------

